
TechStars 2008 Applications Now Open - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/20/techstars-2008-applications-now-open/
======
webwright
Interesting to see their stats. 8 out of 10 from last summer are funded. Of
course, the proof will be when and if any of them have an exit (and how good
the founders make out in the exit).

Some offhand differences I see from YC are:

-3 weekly events with TS versus 1-3 with YC. \- TS is more of an incubator. They provide office space. I tend to think this isn't good-- creates less of a sense of ownership for the founders, IMO. \- Boulder, CO ... Not the best hub in the world. On the surface it doesn't seem to be impeding funding, but what about acquisition? \- TS companies have less competition... ~300 applications, 10 accepted. \- TS has a LOT more mentors, on the surface... No idea how engaged they are. \- And the biggie-- The YC/PG brand clobbers TechStars...

~~~
jsjenkins168
The working in designated office space requirement is a big negative to me. I
see this as they either 1) dont really understand what kind of work
environment hackers want/need 2) dont trust the groups that they are funding
enough to allow them to work alone without supervision. They really should
consider making the office space an option for those who want it.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Perhaps there are some entrepreneurs that _prefer_ a dedicated office
environment as a way to focus and get things done. You may not like the office
environment, but the same doesn't hold true for _all_ entrepreneurs.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Please name a successful startup that began its earliest stages in an office.
Google, Excite, Yahoo, Dell, Msft, Apple? They all started in
dorms/garages/apartments.

Not saying its not possible or some dont prefer it, but the majority of
successful ones do not. That is just historical fact.

But its a moot point as it sounds like (according to rms) the group office
space is indeed optional with Techstars..

------
ALee
Spoke with a friend who helped Brad Feld start Techstars. Although I still see
YC as the best of all these a seed funds, he said TS has three differences:

1) Not PG rigid. He characterized PG as treating investors like the devil in
the early stage. They think otherwise, bringing more mentors from the
investment arena. 2) laid back location- Although silicon valley is a great
place, they value creative environment over competitive atmosphere. Boulder is
the place for that according to TS. 3) Hands-on mentors- YC brings them in and
they talk, but TS brings them in and then you still have access later on. He
asked, how many times have YC founders talked to Joe Kraus after he came and
talked.

Both PG and Brad Feld (Techstars creator) have their own blogs and their
college groupies (and then some), but I think it depends on the experience you
want.

~~~
pg
I wouldn't want to accuse Feld of having knowingly said anything as false as
(1) and (3) unless I was sure he actually did, but they are in fact way off.

We're very closely connected to follow-on investors. As anyone who's been
funded by YC can tell you, I'm thinking from the beginning about how to pitch
them to later stage investors. Often this starts in the interview. There is a
stream of investors coming through here. We just don't advertise it, because
we don't need to.

As for (3), he picked a really bad example. I hesitate to drag Joe Kraus into
this by name, because the help he gives the startups is something he does
voluntarily. But the fact is that he is extremely generous with his time. He
is meeting with 2 YC startups this week. This is the rule with the speakers,
not the exception.

This isn't the first time I've noticed TS trying to portray YC as just us,
while TS is some magical stone soup of mentors. It's complete crap, as anyone
who has been funded by YC can attest.

They should stick to (2). In the being-in-Boulder department they do actually
have us beat.

~~~
ALee
Wow. Thanks PG, it's good to hear your response on this matter. I'll send this
response off to my friend and tell him to stop telling ppl this and/or tell
Brad Feld to as well.

------
imsteve
> If you apply by March 3rd, you'll be invited to TechStars For A Day, which
> gives you a chance to discuss your application with us personally.

If they give any feedback on applications then that will be very useful. This
would be something that YC doesn't seem to have the time to do if you're not a
finalist.

